# 922



## bills (Nov 7, 2002)

question? i am on my third 922 and have ask to downgrade to a 722k,dish dosent have any 722k. they ask me to take a 722, i think that one is not made any more. i told the csr i will wait and call back another time. my 922 freez's up all the time now just like the other two did it has to be a software issue.any thoughts?


----------



## garygaryj (Dec 28, 2007)

bills said:


> question?....my 922 freez's up all the time now just like the other two did it has to be a software issue.any thoughts?


I think you need to present more information about your set-up. Please fully explain the basics of your set-up regarding the 922:
- where it is placed (ie. closed cabinet, open air)
- how it is connected to AC power (directly in 3-prong grounded socket? through some kind of AC surge protector?)
- how it is connected to TV1 (HDMI cable, RCA cables)
- how it is connected to internet & speed of internet
- what version of software is showing (hit menu twice)
- what update time is set? does it update?
- what are the temperature readings? (Settings > Diagnostics > page down almost to bottom)
- do you do soft red-button resets when you have problems?
- do you do hard disconnect AC power resets when you have problems?
- have you tried *temporarily* connecting the 922 to another AC power section of the home with a long heavy-duty 3-prong extension cord?
- have you considered having the power quality tested at the location where you have the 922 plugged-in. Your AC power supplier may be convinced to help you test this if you explain your situation of multiple sophisticated electronic hardware failures. Otherwise, a good electrician with a fancy power quality tester.
- I would add one other thing... if you have any other hardware or software running with the 922, please state what it is. Anything that is unusual or extra.
- One thing I forgot and now adding on edit - makes & model #'s of TV, receiver, and any other equipment involved... very helpful.

Answering these may help myself or someone else to give you better feedback than just flying blind. As you can maybe tell, I am prone lately to think that there are many instances of replacing a 922 multiple times - but the odds are really fairly unlikely to receive so many bad 922's in a row. That's when would start looking at what is wrong with the external power and other connections.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

As gary syggested we need more info, but given you are on your third you migt want to look externally for a possible cause. check your connections, heat, ande power. other thanthat need to know more about the problem before weiging in on a cause


----------

